# It Happened To Me



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We seem to be in a silly mood this week here, so lets see where this goes.

I am a Vol Firefighter. One night around midnight we get a call for a overturned car on Franklin St. I arrive with the second in engine and see a brand new Corvette conv on its hood and trunk lid. The roof had collapsed completly. This did not look good as he rolled it after hitting a tree alsmost head on.

The Ambulance Corp decided there might be major truama and possible head injuries and ordered in the air Norcon (helicopter) immediatly instead of waiting. It was going to take a few minutes at best to get him out.

My truck was sent to secure the landing site for the chopper.

After around 20 minutes the ambulance arrives and the chopper lands. After he is loaded on the guys walking back to my truck are laughing hysterically. I could not understand the humor in the sitution.

It turns out this 19 yr old kid ( who only had a mild concussion ) was dressed in a Teddy, yes a ladies Teddy. The car had quite a few of ladies garments in it. He was obviously drunk and was saying someone played a joke on him and dressed him in it.

The unfortunate side of the story is he took his friends Corvette which the friend did not know was missing. It was 3 months old and since it was a DWI, insurance paid nothing for it. It was also found out the owner was using his Uncles address for his insurance policy and never lived there. The owner and the Uncle were charged with insurance fraud.

So his 'friend' takes his car, totals it, he still had 4 yrs 9 months payments to go and he was charged with ins fraud. Good friend. Oh yeah everyone found out about the lingerie!!

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

All I can say is..............

WOW!!!!

I wonder if one of the heels from the fuzzy slippers tripped him up!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow,

What comes around goes around I guess.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just don't know if I want to laugh or cry









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not feel sorry for him at all. DWI...I am sure glad no bystanders were involved.

thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Best laugh I've had all day! Thanks John









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How do you tip over a Corvette? That is one of the most stable cars I have ever driven. Of course, I've never tried it while wearing woman's clothes so there might be some obscure technique involved I am unaware of.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The road has a small curve and the tree grew at a slight angle. The speed of hitting the curb and then the right front clipped the tree tree it sent him over /

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

....you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, the DUI's nearly always survive these things.... had a similiar one a couple months ago but the car went end or end and there wasn't anything left to airlift inside.


----------

